# I don't think I have SA anymore



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't think I have "real SA" anymore.

After 3 years of hard work, now I can do whatever I want. And I don't really feel any kind of serious anxiety in me anymore. I'm now 23, when I face even my biggest fears, I will not have severe anxiety, it won't be like old times. But I think it is a improvable thing, I can still improve my confidence / and reduce my anxiety crumbs for years to come. 

I beat it, guys. You can beat it too!


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

That's great for you, I admit, I've sort of made it gotten over it too. I can talk to people with little issues. It's just having few friends that makes it a big deal. Also, talking to girls is still difficult.


----------



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

Good for you !

Same for me, i'm not social anxious anymore. It was light SA but still my first 20 years were wasted (well not the five first years but these i don't remember). I am now 21 and having a good time studying in Shanghai. I meet a lot of people here and I don' have my family with me to to hold me back (not that they do it on purpose, far from it, they were supportive, and I love them but they were part of the problem anyway).

The only thing i haven t achieved and that keep make me feel out of the norm is having zero experience with girls. But I'm working on it and I think it will come soon, since I am not afraid anymore to ask girls out and to make them understand when I am attracted to them. I am working on one right now, hope it will be the one.

What's relation with girls ? It was my biggest issue until now.


----------



## SoSicaLiu (Oct 9, 2015)

Well done 
Every fellow SA person is proud of you


----------



## Sophie101 (Oct 10, 2015)

Well done


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

That's awesome! Good news for the rest of us. I also feel inside of me that it can improve.. Will take a lot of time, effort, concentration and pain, but I do feel it.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats! Also props for mentioning the hard work because it does take that!


----------



## benevichi (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm jelly.


----------



## MissIndependent (May 31, 2010)

Handsup and Cassoulet94, "proud" of you guys, well done! :wink2:

I imagine kicking SA is a very sweet (and its own) reward. Continued success to you both!

:clap


----------

